# hows the bite



## hookemup (Nov 1, 2010)

Are the reds running at Bob Sikes?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Nope, but they are swimming pretty good.


----------



## salt_water_guy (Feb 9, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------

